
JQAPI - Alternative jQuery Documentation - Garbage
http://jqapi.com/
======
fatbat
"Just to make it clear, I only coded the navigation and re-styled the
documentation."

It is not clear if you are hosting the documentation or not. I ask because I
have encountered problems accessing the official jq doc sometimes. Would be
nice if this was an updated "mirror". And I definitely like the search better.
;)

~~~
mustardamus
Yes, it also functions as a mirror. Even the official @jquery Twitter account
referred to it several times when the official docs were down.

Thanks!

------
Xion
Very nice work here! The search is definitely better than in original version,
the docs itself are more tidily formatted and easier to read, and the whole
website is just much more lightweight than the jquery.com version. I'm pretty
certain I'll be using this when looking up jQuery docs now.

I have only one grudge so far: there seems to be no way of generating an URL
to search query, as /#p=XXX only works if XXX is part of the API (e.g.
jQuery.ajax) rather than arbitrary term (e.g. ajax). Were it corrected, it
would be trivial to integrate JQAPI search into web browser, YubNub, shell,
etc.

~~~
mustardamus
You're right. Search via URL is also on my to-do list.

------
canton
Love better docs! Amusing fail though: impossible to scroll home page on my
android device. Must be some kind of JS hook on scrolling that's breaking drag
support.

------
ars
Previous discussion on JQAPI: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2611767> (I
guess if the submission is old enough it can be repeated?)

This one is good too: <http://www.visualjquery.com/> except that it hasn't
been updated in ages.

~~~
mustardamus
Right, I totally remember that day. It was on the front page. Almost 15.000
hits :)

------
yatsyk
I like <http://jqapi.ru> because I can search everything with Ctrl/Command-F
on one page.

~~~
mustardamus
I also planned to have a generated cheat sheet as a entry point for the new
jQAPI.

------
ned
Very nice. Better discoverability than <http://dochub.io/> that is search
only.

------
jablan
Couple suggestions:

You should make the fact that this is downloadable and suitable for
local/offline use more prominent.

I guess lots of people would benefit if you made the downloadable packages
dynamic (e.g. "Zip me docs for jQuery vX.Y.Z and jQuery UI vY.Z.X"), similar
to what railsapi does.

~~~
mustardamus
I planned filter functionality for the different versions of the docs. But I
will not provide dynamic packages because I want jQAPI to be only client-side
for easy mirroring.

An additional service would be possible thought.

------
switz
I've been really enjoying using <http://dochub.io/> recently.

~~~
bwarp
Here I sit on an 8 core Xeon with 32Gb of RAM and Firefox and it's so slow
that it's unusable...

I prefer clean, static documentation (like: <http://docs.python.org/>)

~~~
ilaksh
Did you try it on Chrome?

What Firefox addons are you using?

Are you in Windows or Linux or Mac?

Firefox is slow as hell for me on Ubuntu (like a lot of things) but fast on
Windows.

Also try turning off adblock and firebug.

~~~
bwarp
No I will not use Chrome.

Firefox 10.0.2 on Windows 7 X64. Only addon is adblock plus.

Clicking "python (beta)" at the top results in a stop script after about 10
seconds.

~~~
switz
It's slow a bit at first, but if you let it sit for a while and keep it open
it's quite smooth and seamless.

------
rachelbythebay
Something is very wrong with the scrolling of this page on iOS. It's like this
page is missing the usual inertia which you will find nearly everywhere else.

Please, don't mess with the scrolling.

~~~
mustardamus
I didn't mess with the scrolling because I haven't planned to support iOS in
the first place. Sooner or later that will be fixed.

------
tlianza
Before a trip I went on a month ago, I grabbed the downloadable html version.
It was an absolute lifesaver, and made my plane rides 10x more productive.

Many thanks to those who put it together.

~~~
kamjam
That's a very good point, I haven't properly used jQuery since 1.4.2 and it
would be good to catch up on the new features of the API during "dead time"
like this.

------
damiongrimfield
any chance you could avoid using the XHR to load content for the downloadable
version?

i get this error in chrome: XMLHttpRequest cannot load
file://localhost/Users/damion/Downloads/jqapi-latest/navigation.html. Origin
null is not allowed by Access-Control-Allow-Origin.

in the meantime i've been using chrome as my browser, and safari as my
dedicated jqapi renderer.

------
frederico
Awesome; if you could add syntax highlighting I think this would be pretty
dang perfect. Navigation is much easier.

------
VonLipwig
Looks good and very useful. Any chance you can stop the keyboard popping up on
the iPad when you touch the menu?

~~~
mustardamus
I'd love to make it iPad compatible with the new version I am (slowly) working
on. But there is a good chance I never will own a iPad ;) Have to see if I can
co-work with somebody on that.

~~~
jonknee
Do you have a Mac? You can run the iOS simulator and figure out when it's
popping up and roughly what it looks like. In this case the problem is you're
setting focus on the search field.

In iOS the keyboard automatically pops up when there is an input field
focused. That's also why you need to have a touch event to set focus because
it gets annoying having half the screen disappear (so for example when
visiting Google the keyboard does not pop up and the search box does not have
focus).

~~~
mustardamus
Yes, I'm on a Mac. Good point with the simulator. Never looked into it though.

~~~
jonknee
It's an easy change, you just need to move the searchFocus() call to outside
of the touch event. This should do the trick:

    
    
       setTimeout(searchFocus, 0);
    

Update: I gave you a pull request on GitHub.

